# DIY Rooftop Solar



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey all,

Not sure if any of you are interested, but I wanted to share my experience so far. I'm using Project Solar to facilitate a DIY installation of my rooftop solar panels. The system will be about 9kW, grid-tie, with no battery backup.

Here's my latest update video:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7PMl9gPZWk[/media]

Right after this video I was granted my electrical permit and yesterday I submitted payment for the equipment. Project Solar said they would place the order with their supplier on April 15, so it should be delivered around the end of the month. Weather permitting, I'll start the install right away.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

